# Jumping Gears



## Jim mith (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi , I have an older Craftsman snowblower (model C950-52677-7) which has the drive shift jumping out of gear when the traction drive lever is pressed. It wants to jump all the way to the right e.g. in 1,2,3,4, it jumps out and goes into reverse #2 . I've tried adjusting locknut within spring of traction drive spring, tried tightening and loosening spring near the shift, etc. but no change.
Here is a link to video showing the problem.




Any ideas on what exactly to adjust?
Thanks


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

This is a different set up on an MTD, but the same issue. If you decide to bend the lever do so at your own risk. Make sure all your springs are good too. Also pull the bottom cover off and make sure the 2 wheels for the transmission are intersecting at 90 degrees. If you have some worn out bearings maybe that could be adding to your problem.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I just want to welcome Jim the the forums. 
Imagine if everybody's first post with a question was as thorough and included a video of the problem.
I cant tell you what is wrong, but surely there must be a spring to pull the lever into the detents?
If not, I'd be looking at something like Shryp's suggestion and tweak the lever itself at the pivot point.
Edit: added diagrams. 
I'm not seeing what keeps this from happening in the first place.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I would look at the friction wheel axle, right hand frame bushing/bearing. 

I might suspect that the friction wheel is getting deflected, because of the deviated axle angle.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Agree - also whats with the obviously long bolt through the gear/axle? I'd find a better fit or cut it down for one. Don't see anything obvious why it's jumping. if you could get a buddy to help and put it up on saw horses such that you could watch from underneath while he's operating it - that might shed some light on what is going on


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum Jim

If there isn't any slop in the bushings on the hex shaft and the friction wheel feels tight maybe adding a spring that pulls the shifter into the gear selections would help. Just a generic light spring from a hardware store, big box.

Looked at the video a couple more times and it seems as you look down the pivot point for the linkage just under the dash moves. Maybe you can get a photo of it ??

Also the shifter arm looks like it's bent and welded. Is it ??


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Jim mith said:


> .... tried tightening and loosening spring near the shift, etc. but no change......
> Thanks


I have a TRAC Craftsman that seems very similar to yours. When I play with the shift lever, the thing that holds it in place is a compression spring just underneath the shift lever (see photo). Could it be that your spring has weakened over time? I know you said you tried to adjust it.. but could it just be fatigued?

Photo:
https://goo.gl/photos/mGuiMYiTq2Dq8v2c6

EDIT: Spring is part #20 in my diagram 90050786

I see a big kick-back on your gear linkage when you apply the shift lever. I couldn't run my machine to see if I get a similar kick-back or not. That makes me think that there is a small angle misalignment of the friction disc in relation to the friction wheel. (Off tangential).

If everything is aligned correctly and the friction disc is not somehow at a slight angle away from tangential to the friction disc (which would generate a sideways push as it engages the friction wheel) then I suppose you might consider using a stronger compression spring under the shift lever to counteract that kick. But first... re-check the friction disc and look for any slight angle from being exactly tangential... aiming to reduce the kickback.

One other thing, is the friction wheel wearing evenly or does it have an angle to the rubber? That would also cause a sideways kick. I couldn't quite see on your photo.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

is the part circled in the photo attached bent, and possibly getting hit by the clutch mechanism when you press done on the auger handle to engage? Are any of the parts associated with the shift and the clutch hitting each other down there when you move things? 

Is it possible to get another video clip showing this area of the machine with the engine running so we can see what happens down there when you engage the clutch?


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm going to friction disk deflection as well. I think it's causing the friction wheel to walk one direction and forcing the shifter linkage.

EDIT:_ I would check the bearing the silver friction disk is on for slop, check the bushings where that friction disk pivots, and check the bearings/bushings at either end of the hexagonal shaft the friction wheel slides on. If any of these are worn much, things can get out of alignment easily._

_Also, the bent/welded shift linkage, the long bolt in the axle gear and the metal strapping under the housing all make me thing someone has been in there without a mastery of the mechanical._


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> :welcome: to the forum Jim
> 
> If there isn't and slop in the bushings on the hex shaft and the friction wheel feels tight maybe adding a spring that pulls the shifter into the gear selections would help. Just a generic light spring from a hardware store, big box.
> 
> ...


Good catch.


----------



## lsengines (Jan 4, 2016)

I have a similar snowblower and it has a big heavy spring pushing the lever into the gear notches, make sure yours is there and doin the same job.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

stuart80112 said:


> I have a TRAC Craftsman that seems very similar to yours. When I play with the shift lever, the thing that holds it in place is a compression spring just underneath the shift lever (see photo). Could it be that your spring has weakened over time? I know you said you tried to adjust it.. but could it just be fatigued?
> 
> Photo:
> https://goo.gl/photos/mGuiMYiTq2Dq8v2c6
> ...


Yup, when you watch the video you see that whole pivot point move with the linkage. Either it's mounting plate came loose or the bolt isn't bolted firmly to to metal panal it's supposed to be attached to. Looks like the bolt, spring, ..everything just moves with the linkage.


----------



## Rolf Zetterberg (Dec 15, 2012)

http://c.searspartsdirect.com/lis_png/PLDM/00054401-00001.png
22 has to be a locknut.


----------

